# F/I noob thinking of getting a blown 540. Questions regarding Dinan/Powerdyne



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, I'm not into either Dinan or F/I. The reason I'm thinking of buying one, is because I love E34s and the Euro 3.8L cars are so damn expensive and rare (plus if I had one, I'd HATE to put miles on it). I still want a fast and fun E34, and the opportunity has come up: I'm offered to buy a low mileage 95 540i 6-spd, full Dinan (supercharged, stage 4 suspension, Euro/Dinan brakes, LSD...the whole package). 

My main concern is, is the Dinan supercharger reliable? The car would be my daily driver, and I pile on miles. I'd like to not worry about the SC at all. 

The car was tuned by Dinan in Cali, and the original SC was replaced, because the main bearing in the old unit failed. The new unit is supposed to be a new design, and is a Powerdyne unit. 

For all you F/I experts out there, I'd like to hear some advice. Would this car make an ideal daily driver? Or am I asking for trouble? Thanks in advance!


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

IMHO

I think you will be fine, just have the car checked our by a mechanic ... good luck.


----------



## jimmyz2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Man,it sounds like you stole my car.:thumbup: ..I have all the mods on my 540i that you have mentioned.The only problem I see is IF you have the Powerdyne belt drive BD11a.The belt breaks(no big deal) and then you need to take head unit off to replace belt and maybe bearings.I have upgraded to the new gear drive(need oil lines and cooler) XB1A.I pick up my car nest week.And with the new XB11a you are not limited to 6-9 psi.Good luck and those mods cost over $25,000.


----------



## fun2drive (Nov 16, 2005)

*Powerdyne*

I can't comment on the e34 but I can on the e36 with a powerdyne. I drive mine daily and it is totally reliable. Now if you want to run more boost then you will need a different unit then the Powerdyne. I am running the older Powerdyne and as long as you keep the boost within spec and not try to run more boost which for a FI means more rpms then the unit is designed for you will not have an issue. For the record when I get mine rebuilt they will replace the belt and bearing for all of 299 bucks plus shipping so it is not expensive. You should get more then 30K out of the unit.
The reason that Dinan used this unit is that it is much quieter then the Vortech and didn't require its own oil supply either.
Vortech is more upgradeable in regard to boost but to me 5 psi is all I seek.
Hope this helps some...


----------

